# Baking Soda



## DaveDragon (May 12, 2008)

If baking soda can help reduce odors in your refrigerator, cat box, etc., can it be mixed in with the Tegu's substrate (cypress mulch)??


----------



## VARNYARD (May 12, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> If baking soda can help reduce odors in your refrigerator, cat box, etc., can it be mixed in with the Tegu's substrate (cypress mulch)??



Well it works great in rat and mice cages too, but I think a tegu cage would be too humid.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 12, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > If baking soda can help reduce odors in your refrigerator, cat box, etc., can it be mixed in with the Tegu's substrate (cypress mulch)??
> ...


I was thinking similarly. It would probably clump. I think it needs to be a powder to absorb smells. Once it absorbs water it won't work.


----------



## DZLife (May 12, 2008)

Correct. I've had that experience before. We used to keep one in the fridge, but whenever someone would leave the fridge open for more than a little, condensation would form, and the Baking Soda kept getting clumped up and wouldn't do its job.


----------



## Shannon (May 23, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > If baking soda can help reduce odors in your refrigerator, cat box, etc., can it be mixed in with the Tegu's substrate (cypress mulch)??
> ...



My mouse cages smell really bad. Do you just sprinkle baking soda in with their substrate? I also heard that vanilla extract mixed with their drinking water helps with the smell too. If so, how much vanilla extract should you use?


----------

